# Yesterday's lab results:



## khop (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey guys...here are my recent lab results...

I am currently on 80mg of Tapizole and 20 mg of Atenolol...for about 8 weeks now.

8 weeks ago:
TSH: <0.05 Range: 0.10-5.5
Free T4: 3.6 Range: 0.8-1.7

*Now:*
TSH: <0.01 Range: 0.10-5.5
Free T4: 0.7 Range: 0.8-1.7

I am hoping I get the final green light from endo to go through with surgery 5/4....

Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

khop said:


> Hey guys...here are my recent lab results...
> 
> I am currently on 80mg of Tapizole and 20 mg of Atenolol...for about 8 weeks now.
> 
> ...


Holy cats; that FT4 really came down. Good deal! So May 4th. will be the big day??? How are you feeling over all? Prayers and well wishes continue until we know you are out of the woods.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm crossing my fingers for you!!


----------



## khop (Feb 2, 2010)

I am doing well thanks for asking. Nervous for the surgery. I don't necessarily like the idea of staying overnight in the hospital, and wish it could be outpatient....on the other hand, I am so excited to get this behind me and on my way to being healthy again!


----------



## AussieGirl (Feb 28, 2010)

Good luck khop! Hopefully I won't be far behind you. Waiting for levels to calm down for the referral to the surgeon. ENDO appt on the 6th of May. Looking forward to hearing from you after the big day!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

khop said:


> I am doing well thanks for asking. Nervous for the surgery. I don't necessarily like the idea of staying overnight in the hospital, and wish it could be outpatient....on the other hand, I am so excited to get this behind me and on my way to being healthy again!


I think it is better to stay over night plus they need to keep an eye on your calcium levels.

Wishing you the best! Soon, your nerves will be settled.


----------

